# Google- Giant Cockroach At Center Of Missing Person Investigatilon - The Spoof (satire)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Giant Cockroach At Center Of Missing Person InvestigatilonThe Spoof (satire), UKGregory's father, who suffers from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, agrees, "We [he & Gregory] were in sales for a duct tape company and I seriously over-ordered in '02 because of the chemical weapon hysteria, well, they sacked me, so now Greg's the only *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

